# Amplificador Clase A de Alta Fidelidad para Auriculares



## diegomj1973 (Nov 16, 2016)

Este es un proyecto que quiero concretar en breve y está basado en desarrollos previos (algunos de ellos ensamblados y probados con total éxito). Las especificaciones son sobresalientes como para considerarlo de muy alta calidad.

Podría servir para atacar auriculares desde 32 a 600 ohmios, con potencias que irían desde los 52 mW hasta los 555 mW, dependiendo de la carga y el nivel de señal de entrada (que estaría limitado hasta un máximo de 2 V RMS, señal compatible con la de salida de los reproductores de CD).

Es solo dos etapas y opera en clase A en todo el rango citado, con lo que nos olvidaríamos de la distorsión por cruce por cero de la señal.

La disipación en reposo es fácilmente manejable, ya que solo son unos 5,61 W aprox. por canal del amplificador y 0,97 W aprox. por regulador de cada rail de la fuente de alimentación recomendada. Se dá por sentado que se requerirá duplicar ambos esquemas mostrados (el del amplificador y el de la fuente de alimentación) para un sistema estéreo. De este último modo, la disipación total sería de 15,1 W.

Prestar atención a que cada fuente de alimentación emplea el mismo regulador de voltaje (7815) tanto para regular el rail positivo como el negativo: esto es debido a que los reguladores positivos tienden a tener mayor SVR que sus pares negativos . Otra cosa muy importante a respetar es la unión en un único punto de los puntos a 0V indicados: ese punto es el más próximo al de unión del cátodo y ánodo de los 1N4001 que se encuentran en derivación a la salida de cada rail.

Otra cosa importante es emplear transformadores con dos secundarios separados, si se emplea un transformador por canal. El que quiera y le sobre muchísimo dinero , podría emplear cuatro transformadores de un solo secundario cada uno . Si se emplean solo dos transformadores, con unos de 40 VA cada uno debería alcanzar. El loco que deseé emplear cuatro transformadores, debería contemplar unos de 20 VA cada uno. El voltaje de secundario debería ser de 15 VCA.

Desaconsejo el uso de una única fuente y un solo transformador compartidos para los dos canales, para este proyecto, si desean obtener la mayor calidad posible. Desaconsejo de plano las fuentes sin regulación para este proyecto particular, por la baja relación de señal a ruido que se podría obtener.

Muy posiblemente, se pueda emplear una amplia variedad de mosfets de la serie IRF, con prácticamente similar desempeño al del esquema indicado.





Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 1, 2017)

hola Diego, en estos dias habia estado buscando un circuito pequeño clase A para construirme un amplificador HIFI para auriculares y este entonces lo elijo para este fin.. buen proyecto


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 1, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> hola Diego, en estos dias habia estado buscando un circuito pequeño clase A para construirme un amplificador HIFI para auriculares y este entonces lo elijo para este fin.. buen proyecto



Muchas gracias por interesarte en el circuito. Estoy convencido que no te va a defraudar en lo absoluto.

Te sugeriría armarlo tal como lo he presentado en los esquemas.

Cuando lo tengas culminado y probado, voy a esperar ansioso por comentarios y mediciones reales de desempeño.

Un abrazo .

PD: no olvides que opera en clase A => disipadores en mosfets y reguladores.


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 1, 2017)

Bien colega Diego; apenas tan pronto salga de unos trabajos me pondre manos a la obra y posteare fotos y resultados satisfactorios que sé que será así Dios permita..


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 7, 2017)

hola Colegas y resto de la comunidad. Luego de encontrar un espacio ya holgado en mi trabajo, en estos dias sali a comprar varios componentes entre ellos los IRFP150 para construirme este amplificador. Tengo todo pero no consegui los BC; Viendo la hoja de datos de los mismos, no creo que sea tan criticos pero de igual manera pensaba preguntarle Diego si usando los 2N3904 y 06 como reemplazo ya que son los que tengo a mano degradaria algo del amplificador? Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 7, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> hola Colegas y resto de la comunidad. Luego de encontrar un espacio ya holgado en mi trabajo, en estos dias sali a comprar varios componentes entre ellos los IRFP150 para construirme este amplificador. Tengo todo pero no consegui los BC; Viendo la hoja de datos de los mismos, no creo que sea tan criticos pero de igual manera pensaba preguntarle Diego si usando los 2N3904 y 06 como reemplazo ya que son los que tengo a mano degradaria algo del amplificador? Saludos.



He simulado algunos parámetros del esquema posteado cambiando los BC5XXC por los 2N39XX que disponés a mano y no se visualizan radicales diferencias que puedan llegar a percibirse.

De todos modos, intentá seleccionar los de mayor hFE posible, al menos para los del "bastode" o "diferencial vertical". Para el transistor que sensa la corriente de salida mediante la resistencia de 3,3 ohmios, no es muy crítica si su hFE no es de las más altas (podés emplear los que descartes de la selección de los dos primeros para el diferencial vertical).

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola Diego; bueno de igual manera buscaré otros transistores entre mis checheres del estante para ver si tengo transistores de mejores características que los 2N. Creo que en ese gran  depósito de circuitos he de encontrar algo bueno  esta semana ojalá el tiempo y mi trabajo Dios permita tenga este amplificador listo.. Les subiré fotos..


----------



## moonwalker (May 14, 2017)

Hola Diego y resto de la comunidad. Ya diseñé el PCB en el programa pero aún no en lo físico ya que quería preguntar algo acerca de la fuente de poder, es necesario colocar dos transformadores distintos ? O puedo colocar uno con derivación central en secundario y colocar un puente de diodos por cada rama AC ? Podría usar una fuente  simétrica bien filtrada pero no sé si repercutiría mucho en el rendimiento del amplificador. Dios les bendiga


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 15, 2017)

Al ser un amplificador para auriculares, cualquier pequeño ruido de alimentación presente en la salida del mismo amplificador puede llegar a ser auditivamente detectable (por las limitadas distancias de escucha involucradas). Todo esfuerzo que se le imprima al layout y a la calidad de la fuente de alimentación resulta crucial (mejor diría, esencial). El PSRR del amplificador resulta importante, aunque no necesariamente de los más altos que normalmente se pueden lograr.

Ordeno por orden de performance lo que podría hacerse con un sistema estéreo:

1) Dos trafos, cada uno de los cuales deben disponer dos secundarios separados.

2) Un solo trafo, con dos secundarios separados, para alimentar los dos canales simultáneamente.

3) Dos trafos, cada uno de los cuales deben disponer de secundario con punto medio.

4) Un trafo, con secundario con punto medio, para alimentar los dos canales simultáneamente.

De estas opciones, desaconsejo de plano la 3) y 4), a no ser que se pruebe y agraden los resultados (resultados que dependerán en una enorme medida del layout, más que de la cantidad del filtrado).

Una opción que no se ha mencionado es la de emplear cuatro pequeños trafos de secundario simple (lo que sería casi una excentricidad , aunque bué... sobre gustos no hay nada escrito... ). Vendría a ser, por orden de performance, la opción 0) .

Saludos

PD: pegarse una vueltita por aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/silencio-hospital-fuentes-alimentacion-149009/. Puede resultar muy revelador de lo que podría suceder con las distintas variantes de fuente.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 15, 2017)

Pues en orden de excentricidad estoy mas de acuerdo con la opcion de los cuatro trafos pequeños, en un amplificador que hice algun tiempo por factores prácticos solo disponia de varios trafos de secundario simple y no uno solo con tap central, por su potencia fue necesario usar de a dos por cada canal asi que fueron cuatro en total, mas era el espacio ocupado por la fuente que por el propio amplificador pero el buen performance salta al oido de inmediato.


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 16, 2017)

Personalmente, tengo armados con cuatro trafos, un amplificador y un buffer, ambos single ended  . La diferencia es abismal .

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (May 20, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Personalmente, tengo armados con cuatro trafos, un amplificador y un buffer, ambos single ended  . La diferencia es abismal .
> 
> Saludos



Aparentemente una ventaja notoria de esta configuración es poder mantener un PSRR elevado entre los dos canales amplificados, algo que no se logra cuando se usa un transformador de tap central en el secundario y que alimenta ambas etapas amplificadoras.

Otra mas seria la de repartir mas parejo la potencia entre cada transformador, pues en altas potencias el conjunto se vería mas holgado y no se recarga en un solo núcleo el trabajo de transformación de energía, por ende la fuente sera mas "fría".


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 20, 2017)

El emplear dos devanados secundarios totalmente separados para conformar la alimentación dual y simétrica de una etapa de potencia permite que los pulsos de carga / descarga originados por los condensadores de filtrado principal no polucionen el punto de referencia, desde el cual inyectamos o extraemos nuestra señal de interés. Incluso, la misma realimentación también se referencia a este mismo punto. Generalmente, este punto es el 0 V de nuestro circuito con alimentación dual.

Esta técnica requiere de una estrategia en el layout para que sea totalmente exitosa.

Al no polucionar esa referencia o, mejor dicho, que esa polución se dé por debajo de los umbrales audibles, hace que el crosstalk (interferencia cruzada entre canales o, simplemente, grado de separación) sea máxima. Ésto, de estar bien logrado, nos permitiría alimentar dos o más canales desde un mismo par de devanados secundarios separados, sin sufrir inconvenientes.

Cabe aclarar que los dos devanados separados para alimentar una etapa ó, incluso, más de una, pueden lograrse en un mismo transformador ó con dos transformadores de secundario simple (unidos estos últimos estratégicamente).

Al emular cada devanado con un transformador de secundario simple (es decir, emplear dos trafos para uno o más canales ó, incluso, cuatro trafos de secundario simple para un sistema estéreo) lo que se logra es que la fuente sea aproximadamente 41% más pesada y voluminosa para una misma potencia necesaria, en comparación a los sistemas con trafos con punto medio (así alimenten uno o dos canales cada trafo). También hay que aclarar que el consumo en vacío aumenta casi en similar proporción, por disponer más Kg. de chapa. Es por esto mismo que, personalmente, los empleo solo para operar en clase A, donde el punto de operación de los trafos se da a un alto porcentaje de su potencia máxima nominal (donde el consumo de vacío es dejado muy atrás y prima diseñar que el punto de rendimiento máximo del transformador sea arrojado a casi plena potencia nominal, es decir, que las pérdidas en el cobre se igualen a las pérdidas en el hierro en un punto de operación muy cercano a la de potencia máxima nominal del mismo trafo ).

Emplear ese mismo concepto en sistemas operando en AB (y, además, polarizados con muy bajo bías) no sería de mucha utilidad, ya que se contrapone con el objetivo principal de un modo de operación más ahorrativo y apuntando hacia mayores rendimientos energéticos más que a fidelidad de la señal de salida . Por lo general, los trafos que alimenten un sistema operando en clase AB se diseñan de modo que el mayor rendimiento del mismo trafo sea obtenido a una fracción de la potencia máxima nominal, a no ser que el sistema deba ser operado a un alto porcentaje de su potencia máxima de audio y por tiempos prolongados (caso de los antiguos sistemas de distribución de audio por circuito cerrado muy comunes en pequeñas poblaciones, aunque en la actualidad, desaparecidos).

El lograr un sistema de alimentación con referencia "limpia", permite aplicarlo más exitosamente en etapas que operen enteramente en clase A, ya que la magnitud de corriente drenada sin señal es muy importante (a diferencia de los sistemas que operan en clase B ó AB). En ese modo de operación (clase A), es crucial para lograr una alta relación señal a ruido (principalmente en los pasajes más débiles de la señal útil, donde el clase A debería mostrar su mayor ventaja en relación al que opera en clase B).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 25, 2017)

Para que quede bien aclarado lo que expliqué en el post anterior, les dejo un cuadro comparativo de opciones para llevar a cabo la alimentación de amplificadores estéreo. El ejemplo presupone que necesitamos alimentar dos canales de características similares y que ambas etapas requieren de alimentación dual y simétrica. En la opción A, empleamos un mismo transformador con secundario con punto medio para alimentar ambos canales. En esta opción se emplea un solo puente de diodos para alimentar ambos canales. Es la opción menos efectiva en cuanto a crosstalk y posibles ruidos inducidos por el conductor hacia el punto medio del transformador. Es la opción que menos espacio ocupa y la que consume menor corriente en vacío (si se opera a bajo bías).

Como segunda opción tenemos la B, donde se emplean dos transformadores (uno para cada canal). En esta opción mejora el crosstalk, si el layout de distribución y conexión dentro del gabinete es el adecuado. Ocupa mayor espacio y consume mayor corriente en vacío que la opción A (aprox. el 41 % más, en ambos parámetros, de estar todo en proporción y por cálculos simplificados). Requiere replicar el puente de diodos y los condensadores de filtrado.

Luego está la opción C, donde se emplea un transformador con secundario dividido para ambos canales. Con esta variante se sugiere replicar solamente el puente de diodos, para implementar un layout de conexión de la alimentación que mantenga libre de ruidos el punto de referencia de 0V común a ambos canales. Es una opción efectiva en cuanto a posibles ruidos inducidos en el punto de referencia de 0V. El crosstalk se ve favorecido desde un mejor desempeño en el punto de referencia de 0V, pero no en cuanto a la modulación del voltaje de las líneas de alimentación por la demanda de corriente no simultánea de cada canal (lo que podría mejorar empleando reguladores de voltaje, lo cual no siempre puede ser posible o económico de implementar). Esta opción ocupa similar espacio y tiene la misma demanda en vacío que la A.

Posteriormente, está la opción D, que es básicamente replicar la variante C. Se mejora notablemente el crosstalk respecto de la opción C, sin la necesidad de emplear reguladores de voltaje (salvo el circuito así lo requiera), siempre y cuando el layout de distribución y conexión dentro del gabinete sea el adecuado. Ocupa y consume en vacío un 41 % más que la opción A o C.

La opción E es cercana a la C en cuanto a desempeño, solo que mejor en cuanto a que se minimiza la modulación térmica transitoria que pueda producirse entre la línea positiva y la negativa de una misma alimentación dual para los dos canales. Ocupa y consume en vacío un 41 % más que la opción A o C.

La opción F sería, por lógica, la vedette de todas las variantes. El mejor crosstalk, el menor ruido y mínima modulación térmica transitoria entre líneas de alimentación de un mismo canal y con el canal vecino. El precio a pagar es que ocupa y consume en vacío un 100 % más que la opción A o C. La opción F es la variante con la mayor inercia térmica en sus transformadores, ya que a la potencia total se la distribuye a una razón de volúmenes de núcleos comparativamente más grandes que las otras variantes. Es de esperar que las oscilaciones de temperatura en torno a un punto de equilibrio térmico sean menores que en los otros casos.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 20, 2018)

Hola Diego y resto de la comunidad. Bueno ya hace como una semana que saqué el tiempo para diseñar el PCB de este amplificador HIFI el cual me había proyectado a hacer, ayer compré el resto de componentes y hoy terminé la tarjeta.. Lo hice lo más compacto posible. No conseguí los BC que índicas en el plano sino BC548 y BC558. Sólo falta el disipador que lo tengo por allí rodando... Y buscar entre mi stock el trafo adecuado que tú propones que ya creo que lo tengo allí...adjunto algunas fotos. Mi cámara no tiene muy buena resolución. Dios lles bendiga.


----------



## rafanate (Ago 22, 2018)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Diego y resto de la comunidad. Bueno ya hace como una semana que saqué el tiempo para diseñar el PCB de este amplificador HIFI el cual me había proyectado a hacer, ayer compré el resto de componentes y hoy terminé la tarjeta.. Lo hice lo más compacto posible. No conseguí los BC que índicas en el plano sino BC548 y BC558. Sólo falta el disipador que lo tengo por allí rodando... Y buscar entre mi stock el trafo adecuado que tú propones que ya creo que lo tengo allí...adjunto algunas fotos. Mi cámara no tiene muy buena resolución. Dios lles bendiga.



Hola @moonwalker lograste probar esto? de ser asi que tal suena?


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola Rafanate con mucha pena digo que aún no lo he probado. Tengo ya un transformador pero se me ha pasado el tiempo debido a mi trabajo. Me pondré en esa tarea pronto sacando tiempo. Debe ser funcional puesto que Diego publica sus diseños previamente estudiados y muy bien documentado. Animate Rafa


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2018)

rafanate dijo:


> Hola @moonwalker lograste probar esto? de ser asi que tal suena?


Porque no te tomas la molestia de probarlo vos mismo?
Es un facilismo esperar que otro haga lo que nosotros deberiamos hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2020)

*El amplificador de auriculares "Prelude" (Revista Elektor) Clase A Hi-End, Hi-Fi, Top-Five, Super Top, Re-Pitufo, Re-Monono.
No es conveniente para principiantes*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

*"*Se pue limentar co 92 pocitibo y 92 negatibo y pone 32 trasitor y mobé un subufer de 22 pulgas y 1500 guats ?*"*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *"*Se pue limentar co 92 pocitibo y 92 negatibo y pone 32 trasitor y mobé un subufer de 22 pulgas y 1500 guats ?*"*


i añadil una átomo de cesio en paralelo, dos zentrales nucleares y una gasolynera.....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 2, 2020)

Más allá de las bromas, para enriquecer el amplificador que inicia este thread, les traigo una fuente de alimentación mejorada en rechazo al ripple y de menor ruido propio. Con el trimpot se ajusta el mejor rechazo a ripple y la reducción de ruido (con ayuda de osciloscopio y microvoltímetro, si fuese posible). Por cuestiones de claridad, no se han dibujado los condensadores de 0,33 uF y 0,1 uF próximos a cada regulador, los cuales sí deben agregarse.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 3, 2020)

Aquí una comparativa de rechazo al ripple entre la fuente de alimentación del primer post y la del post anterior:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *"*Se pue limentar co 92 pocitibo y 92 negatibo y pone 32 trasitor y mobé un subufer de 22 pulgas y 1500 guats ?*"*


Si le ponemo un STK4182 como previo sonara ma mejor sonará 

Hay días que lo extraño  pero solo unos segundos


----------



## rulfo (Abr 21, 2020)

Buenas, en cuanto termine lo que tengo empezado lo monto, @moonwalker llegaste a probarlo??
Gracias y saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 22, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, en cuanto termine lo que tengo empezado lo monto, @moonwalker llegaste a probarlo??
> Gracias y saludos


Hola Rulfo. El proyecto todavía lo tengo en Standby. Es una deuda que tengo con este proyecto. Pero de seguro es completamente funcional por todo lo buen documentado y simulado que lo tiene Diegomj1973, un gran diseñador.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 24, 2020)

Al final no me he podido esperar, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo ha ver que tal...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 24, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Al final no me he podido esperar, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo ha ver que tal... Ver el archivo adjunto 189520



Te felicito Raúl!!!. Ahí ya tenés un canal construído impecablemente, como no podía ser de otra forma en tus prolijísimas construcciones. A sacarle la ficha, entonces!!!. Ese single ended posee un agradable perfil de distorsión. El circuito se autoestabiliza, así que no vas a tener necesidad de ajustar nada.

Cuando puedas, armate una fuente especialmente dedicada para el headamp.


----------



## josee (Abr 28, 2020)

Una duda, de cuantos kiloohms se le puede poner un potenciometro de volumen?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Una duda, de cuantos kiloohms se le puede poner un potenciometro de volumen?



Dado el valor particular de la resistencia de base del transistor de entrada, podrías emplear exitosamente un barato pote doble y lineal de 100 K como pote de volumen, con marcada ventaja si tenés que implementar este amplificador en estéreo (principalmente, en una posible mejor precisión obtenida en el balance entre canales, si lo implementás con potenciómetros baratos de carbón). Hay una ventaja adicional en relación a la potencia admitida en el pote, si la comparás con uno logarítmico (aunque es de menor importancia aquí en este uso).

Es recomendable que lo "ataques" desde una fuente de relativa baja impedancia de salida (menor a 9,09 K para no arruinar la ley de la curva de ajuste del volumen lograda con los valores sugeridos).


----------



## josee (Abr 28, 2020)

Entiendo que con un pote de 100k logaritmico de carbon funcionara bien, primero terminare otros proyectos y me pondre con este. Gracias diegomj1973.


----------



## Tincho22 (Jun 5, 2021)

Buenas gente linda…

Quiero armarme un amplificador clase A para auriculares, soy extremadamente novato por lo que tengo muchas dudas para hacer este proyecto. Algunas de ellas son:

¿Cómo es eso de alimentarlo con dos transformadores por etapa? Solo veo una entrada en el diagrama. ¿Iría un positivo individual a cada transistor?

¿La entrada de señal de audio está en donde dice 0.642vrms?

¿Recomiendan alguna marca en particular de transistores?

¿Además de los transistores que otro componente debe ser de “calidad”, influyente en el sonido final? Es decir ¿debo fijarme en el ESR de los condensadores y/o en otras especificaciones? Supongo que con las resistencias no hay más que chequear que los valores sean los correctos.

Tengo más preguntas y otras más surgirán…

Hice un “diagrama” para hacer el montaje punto a punto. ¿Errores, sugerencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2021)

Tincho22 dijo:


> sugerencias?



No lo he revisado, pero verifica a tester las posiciones de las patas de cada transistor BC y mide su hFE


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tincho22 dijo:


> Buenas gente linda…
> 
> Quiero armarme un amplificador clase A para auriculares, soy extremadamente novato por lo que tengo muchas dudas para hacer este proyecto. Algunas de ellas son:
> 
> ...



Hola!. Gracias por interesarte en el proyecto!.

Si no posees mucha experiencia, te sugeriría basarte en un diagrama de dos transformadores, según esquema "D" del post 14 de este mismo thread.

La entrada de audio es la que correctamente indicas, la de la fuente de señal de 0,642 V RMS.

No recomiendo ninguna marca en particular de transistores. Si es posible, que las ganancias de los dos primeros transistores bipolares a la izquierda del esquema sean las más elevadas posibles.

Como debería ser costumbre con este y con cualquier otro proyecto que encares, te recomiendo chequear que los valores y el dimensionamiento de los componentes sean los adecuados para el proyecto en cuestión. El multímetro es un gran aliado para eso.

El diagrama que subiste tiene algunos errores. Ahí te lo he corregido.

No olvides de montar los IRFP150N en generosos disipadores de calor, aislando con su mica y su niple correspondiente, tanto el transistor como su tornillo de sujeción al disipador. La grasa siliconada aplicada en su justa medida por ambos lados de la mica aislante (sin excedentes). Ambos transistores deben estar aislados del disipador y a su vez entre sí (si es uno solo para ambos IRFP150N o para todos los cuatro IRFP150N).



Fijate que el condensador en paralelo a la resistencia de realimentación de 100 ohmios 2 W es de 330 pF (no 330 uF, como habías colocado).

Así como cablee los IRFP150N, sería viéndolos desde el lado del su cubierta de plástico (donde está inscripto el código correspondiente).


----------



## Tincho22 (Jun 6, 2021)

Muchísimas gracias por las respuestas y las correcciones


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si es posible, que las ganancias de los dos primeros transistores bipolares a la izquierda del esquema sean las más elevadas posibles.



¿Cual sería una hFE pobre, aceptable u óptima para dichos bipolares? ¿Deben ir emparejados?

Resubo el “diagrama” con las correcciones un poco más prolijo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tincho22 dijo:


> ¿Cual sería una hFE pobre, aceptable u óptima para dichos bipolares? ¿Deben ir emparejados?



Con que los dos transistores bipolares a la izquierda del esquema sean de sufijo C es suficiente (hfe de 450 mínimos). Con el multímetro podés seleccionar los que mayor hfe tengan del lote que compres o dispongas. Los que deseches de esa primera selección podés emplearlos para el control del bías de salida, del que se encarga ese tercer transistor bipolar que está más próximo a los mosfets de potencia (el BC550 asociado a la resistencia de 3,3 ohmios 1 W).

No es necesario parear entre los BC550C y BC560C de entrada de un mismo canal, sino intentar que cada componente sea lo más parecido con el homólogo del otro canal, si es posible. Misma consideración con las resistencias y condensadores, si es posible.


----------

